# Pigs feet?



## KcCrystal

Are Pigs feet okay to give raw? My grandmother wants me to cook them before I give them to Sassy. Let's just say she doesn't like the idea of me trying to feed Sassy a raw diet. But are pig fee okay to feed? I found some on sale, and bought them.


----------



## katielou

Yes they are great raw mine get them about once a week.

Do not cook them.


----------



## +two

Best kept raw....

(and I understand... most of my family is absolutely horrified when they see me giving raw bones and such)


----------



## Sibe

Yep! I've fed them before, no problem. DO NOT cook it, as cooked bones are dangerous. They are quite boney though, so be prepared for hard poops unless you feed them with something else that is meatier.


----------



## melgrj7

My dogs love em, Raw, does give them very hard poops though if I don't also give them some meat with them.


----------



## Sarayu14

What about smoked? Are the bones still ok?


----------



## katielou

Sarayu14 said:


> What about smoked? Are the bones still ok?


no not ok.


----------



## Sarayu14

That is good to know, I almost bought some but I thought I should ask first.


----------



## Sibe

Sarayu14 said:


> What about smoked? Are the bones still ok?


Never get smoked. Smoking is a form of cooking. Even if if it isn't cooked 100% by smoking, it still got cooked which means the bones can be much more brittle.


----------



## Keechak

I allow my dogs to have smoked bones IF they have a lot of meat on then, they are allowed to chew off the meat and then the bones go in the garbage. I don't buy them myself but occasionally I receive them as gifts for the dogs from well meaning people


----------



## Sibe

Something with a lot of meat it wouldn't be a huge deal, as long as you keep a very close eye on them and take away the bones. Pig feet are basically all bone so I wouldn't give those.


----------



## Kathyy

Strangely pig feet aren't all that bony according to USDA. I don't know how to show a page from that site so here is CNF - 29% bone and refuse! http://webprod3.hc-sc.gc.ca/cnf-fce/serving-portion.do?lang=eng&id=1838 I think the tendons, ligaments and such contain a lot of calcium which is a stool binder as well. See how phosphorus and calcium are nearly the same on the report page? Muscle meat contains ~200 mg of phosphorus and maybe 5 mg of calcium per 100 gram serving.

Still too bony for a regular meal. If HRH Max would eat them I would serve up a generous helping of organs alongside. Max cannot eat a whole chicken either, too much bone unless offered up with a lot of organ.

I would be serving up *raw* pig foot weekly if he would eat them. The skin is so lovely and tough, a terrific chew and tooth polisher.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

My OH (who is of Mexican heritage) loves pigs feet (for him) one time he got some & I actually did feed them ro Izze (raw of course) BC he didn't tell me that he wanted me to cook them... For HIM lol lol... Needless to say, he was pissed


----------



## KcCrystal

Sassy went nuts over them! At first se just sniffed it, and then took it to her crate and started chewing away. It's a great way to get her to settle down after taking her pills


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Mine loved them top, Izze chewed til only the feet were left, Jo just tossed hers around for a bit  before getting down to chewing.


----------



## Sybille

There is actually a small risk in feeding raw pork called pseudorabies http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudorabies you might want to ask your local vet about how high the risk is in your area. I am in Europe and feeding raw pork is something what I simply don't do due to this.


----------



## KuroSaya

I've heard of that on a different forum, but trichinosis is also a concern.. I still feed pork.

Saya ate 8.27oz of pork shoulder roast. She been on pork for two years coarse she also gets chicken, beef, lamb, turkey and fish etc.. 

Saya my 21lb shiba loves pig's feet I still have plenty of bone in items once low I might get her some. 

I'd never feed smoked pig's foot it doesn't have much meat..


----------

